# Hex logix pads, slight annoyance



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's almost time for me to invest in some new spot pads. Firstly, I wouldn't mind recommendations and secondly, as per usual with chemical guys products, there seems to be more types of pads and colours than any other manufacturers which leaves me a bit annoyed. Why can't they just number them in terms of cut. Also, is there any identifying marks on the backing as I, like many others probably, forget which is which.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

No marks on the backing of the hex-logics, unless you use a magic marker of your own.
I've got a blue and green one, had a play with both and still practicing so don't feel I am able to comment on them. Also, they are the only ones I have used, so can't compare them.
If you want to try them out drop me a line and you can borrow mine for a spell.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

with my hex range i write on te back of them with a sharpie from cutting to sealing. 

i.e from heavy to light it would be 
yellow
orange
green
white
blue
black
red

you can use 3 basic pads from that. 
yellow cutting 
white polishing and black finishing. 

i would also reccomend another pad being the green. which is a heavy polishing light cutting.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive got Yellow, Green, Whiet and Black...

Ive only ever used the Green, it seems to work very well with 3.02 and 203 leaving a good enough LSP ready finish...

Saying that, I've not actually tried the others yet, but this is because the green seems to do it all as an all rounder


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ive got the orange , white and black, and use the chem guys paint correction compounds , the only ones ive tried and never had a problem . why change if it works ! have been tempted to try the 3m fast cut and ultrafinna.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent pads & current favourite range.

Ones I use regularly are 5.5

Orange- Med-heavy cut dependant on the polish/compound, worked wonders on the super tough F355 paint I was working on today.

Green- Light cut, a lovely pad to use and soft to the touch but effective.

White- Polishing and light swirl removal.

Black- Finishing pad.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

again, i have green/white/balck, havent needed more cut than the green pad as yet


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I personally don't bother having the entire range of pads - yes, you _may_ rarely come across an occassion where a red finishing pad may be beneficial over a black - possibly when the wind is blowing the right way and its a full moon. Seriously though, you could just adapt your technique instead 

Personallt - I would get the three basic: finishing, polishing, cutting and go from there and for me out of the Hexlogic range I would choose black, white and yellow to fall into these duties respectively.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I personally don't bother having the entire range of pads - yes, you _may_ rarely come across an occassion where a red finishing pad may be beneficial over a black - possibly when the wind is blowing the right way and its a full moon. Seriously though, you could just adapt your technique instead
> 
> Personallt - I would get the three basic: finishing, polishing, cutting and go from there and for me out of the Hexlogic range I would choose black, white and yellow to fall into these duties respectively.


Dave, I tend to use 4" pads quite a lot and as such they tend to wear quicker. How do the HL spot pads stand up to wear?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm interested in these pads also. I wonder if a Dave would be interested in a group buy again if there was enough interest.?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Take a trip over dougie and i will show you the range of 5.5 and 4.0 inch pads ,i advise a marker pen to label the back of the pad to help with colour choice and agressiveness


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

there was a group buy again soon i think, i spoke to Dave recently and got a deal on a load of pads anyway though, so contact him and he will probly sort you out a nice little deal on some...

although i havent used the pads loads and loads like people who use them weekly say, they seem to me like very good quality and will last me years and years thats a fact!!

best pads i have used easily


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

david g said:


> Take a trip over dougie and i will show you the range of 5.5 and 4.0 inch pads ,i advise a marker pen to label the back of the pad to help with colour choice and agressiveness


Just a little tight on spare cash at the moment Dave, but soon:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Dave, I tend to use 4" pads quite a lot and as such they tend to wear quicker. How do the HL spot pads stand up to wear?


All out Hexlogic pads (4" and 5.5") are lasting very well indeed and both see rotary and DA use... DA's are harder on pads typically but generally the hexlogics seem pretty resilliant and they do clean up well.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm after some of these as well, I'm up for a group buy..


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> they do clean up well.


Need to back this up. Each time mine have been cleaned they come up like new,


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yep, my old ones were like new after being cleaned each time!!

sold them on and brought other pads though, bad idea to say the least... sold all my pads again and now just have the CG pads in 5.5 and 4 inch, wont be going to the dark side again, i learnt my lesson :lol:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I personally don't bother having the entire range of pads - yes, you _may_ rarely come across an occassion where a red finishing pad may be beneficial over a black - possibly when the wind is blowing the right way and its a full moon. Seriously though, you could just adapt your technique instead
> 
> Personallt - I would get the three basic: finishing, polishing, cutting and go from there and for me out of the Hexlogic range I would choose black, white and yellow to fall into these duties respectively.


Black pad isn't good enough to finish with in this day and age. Gotta go all the way to 100ppi

The grades of buff and shine pads are listed on the back of each pad
Please note: there are two types of foam available and I have both

European pre polymer foam
in this order of cut
Orange, Green, White, Blue, Black, Red

USA Polyester foam

Yellow, orange, green, blue, black, white (white is 90ppi and a damn fine pad too)


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> Black pad isn't good enough to finish with in this day and age. Gotta go all the way to 100ppi
> 
> The grades of buff and shine pads are listed on the back of each pad
> Please note: there are two types of foam available and I have both
> ...


What do you use for finishing then Dream Machines ? Or what out of the Hex range would you recommend for finishing ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Black pad isn't good enough to finish with in this day and age. Gotta go all the way to 100ppi


Could you explain on the above comment.

I use the HL black finishing pad to great effect, even switched from a different type foam on a recent detail because it wasn't finishing down how I required, certain pads work to greater effect dependant on the polish, paint and vehicle.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very strange indeed as i have found the black Hex Logic pad to be one of the best available ,i seem to remember using it on an Aston Martin that had serious bird etching and the combo of the Black Hex Logic pad and the CG Paint Correction 1 got rid of the etching with considerable ease


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

GeeTeeEye said:


> What do you use for finishing then Dream Machines ? Or what out of the Hex range would you recommend for finishing ?


The black Hex Logic buff and shine pad is softer than a Lake country or Meguiars black pad so I should of said that in the initial post.
they are fine to finish down with at 70 to 80 ppi, however the USA foam white hex logic 90 ppi pad is a ripper and produces an insane gloss with Gtechniq P1, Menz 85RD and any other super fine finishing polishes.

Ok it takes a long time to break down the 85RD abrasives with a 80, 90 or 100 ppi pad but its well worth it.

I will soon be using surbuf microfibre machine pads to correct, polish and abrasively finish down before I begin deep cleaning the paint pores and glazing steps


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Black pad isn't good enough to finish with in this day and age. Gotta go all the way to 100ppi
> 
> The grades of buff and shine pads are listed on the back of each pad
> Please note: there are two types of foam available and I have both
> ...


Sorry, but I cannot disagree more with this... there is more to foam pads than simply the ppi - you have to remember that some of the pads are open cell foam (for example the black foam pads, which thus typically have a lower ppi value) and other pads are closed cell. This results in different surfaces and gives you different cutting performances which vary from product used, style used and the paint you are applying it to.

It is not a case of "in this day and age" having to go all the way to 100ppi in order to get a product to finish down with a specific pad - we have been using, along with a great many others, the black pad for finishig and refining duties with Menz 85RD, Meg 205 for some time and very successfully on a range of paints from soft to hard, old to new. A lot of the finishes achieved come from being able to alter your techniques and learning how to use the products that you have. But the black foam finishing pad is a pefect pad in my opinion for finishng with, regardless of the ppi number. Try not to get hung up on single numbers to describe a product - see the bigger picture with a pad, the ppi is a part, so is the foam structure, the stiffness, the product used, the way you apply the product - so many factors all playing a part, it is not wise imo to write off a pad for a duty based on a single number.



Dream Machines said:


> The black Hex Logic buff and shine pad is softer than a Lake country or Meguiars black pad so I should of said that in the initial post.
> they are fine to finish down with at 70 to 80 ppi, however the USA foam white hex logic 90 ppi pad is a ripper and produces an insane gloss with Gtechniq P1, Menz 85RD and any other super fine finishing polishes.
> 
> Ok it takes a long time to break down the 85RD abrasives with a 80, 90 or 100 ppi pad but its well worth it.
> ...


Personally, in my experience with the different foam pads, I would sooner use the black pad for finishing than the white closed cell pad... yesy, higher ppi number on the white, but as above this is only one small part of the story. The softer black pad I find superior for finishing 85RD and 205 (especally the latter where the softer pad results in lighter pressure and thus lighter and more refined cutting and finishing).

Naturally different styles will play a part too - but for refining and finishing duties, I would personally recommend the black _finishing_ pad rather than the white _polishing_ pad to members.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I always preferred the blue ones over the black, but I think that everyone has their favourites pads.
Dave, do you think that the Hex-Logic are basically the same as the Detailers Domain ones? I looked for this information and I think that the manufacturer is the same.


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

What pad would you suggest for the BuffDaddy with *85RE5* on a 1year old frozen white Fiesta with minor swirls ?

Got some, imo, good results with the green pad.

But I am a little bit confused, since I held the very stiff Menzerna Pads in my hand


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

maesal said:


> I always preferred the blue ones over the black, but I think that everyone has their favourites pads.
> Dave, do you think that the Hex-Logic are basically the same as the Detailers Domain ones? I looked for this information and I think that the manufacturer is the same.


The Detailers Domain pads I have are bigger and flat faced so to that end they are different. The green foam DD pads are polishing foam, and softer and smoother (larger ppi for fans of the numbers  ) than the CG Green Hex Heavy Polishing which is more like the green LakeCountry Heavy Polishing. Not sure if they are the same, but they feel quite different to me in use.



Tyrefryer said:


> What pad would you suggest for the BuffDaddy with *85RE5* on a 1year old frozen white Fiesta with minor swirls ?
> 
> Got some, imo, good results with the green pad.
> 
> But I am a little bit confused, since I held the very stiff Menzerna Pads in my hand


Try the black pad first of all, see if this gets the results you want, if not step it on to the white pad for a bit more bite with the 85RE - the white pad will work the abrasives a bit harder than the black finishing will but you should still be able to finish down with it while seeing a little extra in terms of defect correction. Good luck


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

Polished my car last saturday for 6 hours :buffer:

The hood and roof with a blue & the rest with a white pad. :wave:

Very pleased with the result :argie:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought a number of black 4" self centering pads to try with my rotary and absolutely loved them. They are very high quality and feel better under polishing that my 4" black CCS pads and give you more of a controlled feeling which is most likely due to the thinner build. It produced great results with PO87mc and PO85rd which are the two finishing polishes I used and am going to buy more this summer.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

big ben said:


> there was a group buy again soon i think, i spoke to Dave recently and got a deal on a load of pads anyway though, so contact him and he will probly sort you out a nice little deal on some...
> 
> although i havent used the pads loads and loads like people who use them weekly say, they seem to me like very good quality and will last me years and years thats a fact!!
> 
> best pads i have used easily


BB which other pads have you also tried?

I must get some new pads soon but there are just sooooooo many choices these days (I must be getting old!)

Might also be intrested in a GB.


----------

